# كأننا بهم



## makala

ما معنى "كأننا بهم" في هذا السياق؟

وكأننا بهم يقترحون دينا لا يركن إليه إلا النخبة المختارة من كبار العقلاء الذين لا تتسرب الخرافة إلى مداركهم في عصر من العصور, كائنا ما كان موقع ذلك العقل من درجات التقدم والحضارة.


----------



## Abbe

البهمة صغير الضأن والجمع بَهْم
أي كأننا صغار الضأن
والله أعلم


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا يا آبي لم تفهمي المراد! بهم ليست كلمة واحدة، بل هي حرف الجر الباء مع ضمير الجمع هم


هذا تعبير مستخدم في العربية، ويعني "كأننا نفكر به" أو "كأننا نراه" وما إلى ذلك. بالطبع يمكنك تغيير الضمائر حسب الحاجة أو استبدالها بالاسماء مثلا كأنهم بالرجل يفعل كذا أو غير ذلك

المقصود بالتعبير هو أننا نظن أن هذا ليس بعيدا عنه، أي أنهم (الكاتب) لا يستطيعون الجزم بأنهم قاموا بالفعل ولكنه يراه غير مستبعد وفي رأيه هو ما يحدث

أرجو أن أكون قد وضحّت المعنى


----------



## makala

شكرا لك على التوضيح


----------

